# Feathers... Gone?!



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I noticed that all my chickens are molting right now, smack dab in the middle of a cold snap! What could be causing this?


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Any help?...


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

It's what happens! We have 2 that are so feather less that the new feathers coming in make them look like porcupines! They will be ok.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've got several that are molting right now. But not to the extent they have bald spots, thank goodness. I only realized it because I picked them up and felt the quills.


----------

